# A Near Real Toe Pincher Vampire Coffin - Built for me to lie in



## Timpbike (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi all, 

For those asking about the coffin picture I posted and asking about how its made ... here are some in progress pictures. It is basically heavy guage plywood screwed together, metal straps assisting holding the pieces together ... painted, gloss black, exterior polyurethane gloss ... trimmed in silver wood trim from Lowes, a cross from Ebay and interior using sequin material stapled around thin boards with batting stuffed on top. Main hinge is a piano hinge and that was the tough part - trying to design so that the lid would open with the top trim there. Took lots of work to get that right. Gas strut from internet used to hold top up and limit travel. The HARDEST thing to find was coffin hardware. I think there is some weird law that prevents it from being sold in the US because I couldn't find anything, no matter how hard I looked - the coffin maker lobby at work I guess! ... I ended up using cabinet handles for hardware which are decorative and not structural. Thanks to fri
View attachment 364553






ends who help me haul it in/out of the walk in attic every year!!!


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

Very good work


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great! Very nice work, looks too nice to sit outside for Halloween. Would be an awesome party inside prop.
Either way outstanding work!


----------



## Timpbike (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments. IVe had this coffin outside for 4 weeks a year for the last 3 years - through multiple rains, and the exterior polyurethane I used does an awesome job!!!! It looks like the first day I put it out! If it weren't so heavy to haul upstairs into the walk in attic, it would be great ... but such is the trade off when building quality stuff!!!!


----------

